# Save 37 Billion a year



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats right save 37 Billion dollars a year and set free 100 "s of thousands of non violent people from jail. All you have to do is change the insane drug laws in the United States "they are unconstitutional and go against natural law". Check this out http://www.druglibrary.org/SCHAFFER/lib ... ax.htm#q17
When a goverment can outlaw a plant it sure as heck will get around to getting your gun, freedom of speech and what ever else it wants. What do you all think?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Do you propose that we allow opiates as well then? Opium is a plant no less than pot, and no less than poison hemlock.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes allow everything, no man or goverment has the right to tell you what you can do to your own body.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Opiates are derived from plants, bit of a difference there. Same with cocaine. These drugs are concentrated forms of what grows naturally.

Im not a pot smoker, but the only reason I can see that it is illegal is that its too easy for someone to grow it at home and cut Uncle Sucker out of tax revenue.

I say legalize it, tax it, and call it good. Govt makes money, otherwise productive members of society arent worried about jail time, and a lot of drug crime (smuggling, dealing, etc) will go away. Just imagine the decrease in traffic across the borders if pot were legal.

Heck, in a lot of ways, pot is safer than cigarettes, speaking medically of course. Its even helped a lot of elderly people I know get through things like chronic pain and lack of appetite from certain drugs.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Certainly the pot that is smoked by most people today is not the same concentration as natural cannibis either.

I'm not so much against pot. It is not that bad of a substance for your body to take in, though inhaling any kind of smoke is bad for you. It is that if you legalize pot, and kids get into it, well it is not much of a jump to go from there to ecstasy or meth or cocaine or what have you. Once something becomes socially acceptable, the thing beyond it doesn't seem quite so crazy anymore.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I believe about 100 years ago all that stuff was perfecty legal in the US ... (not claiming I know much here)

When was the FDA created?

Isn't that about when "drug" laws came into being?

Anyone with some insight into that aspect?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Ah.....the stepping stone theory. Peer pressure and availability have a great deal more to do with which drugs are used by whom. I don't believe that you can have a credible opinion on this subject if you haven't been there. Been there. Burl


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The imitating arts are in the guilty corner too. Kids see these rich entertainers and try to imitate them, we all did it didn't we?..

It's always a matter of making a good life for yourself and not let drugs or alcohol hold you back. Having experimented plenty myself in the 70's I don't have a lot of fear of either drugs or alcohol. They will both kill you if you let them but so will many things in life.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Follow the money trail, the liquor lobby is driving POT laws purely for profit motives they don't want the competition.

All of its bad for you and I strongly recommend living a clean life. There is nothing good about recreational drug use including alcohol.

Putting non violent drug offenders in prison is an abomination, they should get treatment or be allowed to just live their lives as they want.

If drugs were legal and all the money wasted on the so called "drug war" was spent on education and treatment things would get better.

Now watch all the people jump on here and say we should continue doing the same thing and somehow expect a different outcome.

This is one of those topics that is pointless to discuss, the anti drug crowd know only one thing, fill the prisons with them :eyeroll:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Great we all agree , lets change the laws :beer:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I agree, and how about this related tangent- the 21 drinking age? This is so wrong. How can an adult be mature enough to vote, die for your country and take others lives at war and not be mature enough to have a beer?
SD used to have 3.2 beer bars for 18(19)-21 year olds and 21 bars for high point beer and hard liquer. The cops knew where all the kids were and could keep an eye on them, helping them (serve and protect) to make the right decisions. They would stop a staggering kid and tell him not to drive. Now, they bust every party and kid they can. The kids have partys in far out remote locations to avoid the law and then we have them driving distances after experimenting with alcohol. They bring in alot of revenue in underage drinking and mess up many lives with alcohol records and jail time. Our young adults deserve better than this.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

When the age got bumped up to 21, a lot less kids were dying in car crashes due to drunk driving. If anything you should have to be 21 to join the military.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Excellent logic! It may even raise the quality of the basic recruit. Burl


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

They have to get recruits right out of HS or they have already found something else to do.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

There should be more incentives for people to join the military than just hoping that they will be young and ignorant; proper gear, much better pay, etc.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Buckseye, great point. It meshes perfectly with MT's logic. They do find something else to do right after high school and almost anything pays better than the military. A sad state of affairs. Burl


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

How about 1 Million dollars tax free in a bank account for all troops returning from a hostile enviroment. I would vote yes to this!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

How about we just give them reasonable missions, send them out only when absolutely necessary and all other methods towards peace have failed, equip them with proper body armor and vehicular armor, pay them just slightly better than an auto worker and agree to pay for their schooling when they get back?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> There should be more incentives for people to join the military than just hoping that they will be young and ignorant; proper gear, much better pay, etc.


This I DO have the facts on this one:

Give me an 18-39 year old person and have them join the Army and they can receive the following:

40,000.00 cash enlistment bonus.

50,000.00 for college

65,000.00 student loan payoff where the Army takes your loan papers from you and you never see them again.

Starting pay over 1000.00 per month.

Free food, lodging, medical, and dental.

Free college while serving.

The opportunity to serve their country.

All of this for 6 year enlistment or LESS.

Think I am lying? Go to goarmy.com and check it out.

Some people have no idea of what they are talking about. You are not forced to join the military. This has been an all volunteer military for over 30 years. No one makes someone join so go sell some of your stuff some where else.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

No one ever claimed that there was forced service, but we all still do have to sign up for selective service. That is beside the point. Frankly I'm not sure that the army comes through with all of those supposed incentives. If those numbers are correct and every person who signs up gets that money, they were still sent into battle ill equipped.

I should watch it though, I'm becoming what I hate and throwing the topic off course. Sorry about that.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

WOW! the bennies sure are better than when I was in!

And no MT I wasn't in during the civil war :lol: :lol:, although lately some days I feel that old .


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

They get better every year Bob. But keep in mind when you read the site the words *if, may*, and *qualify* are used often and for good reason. They don't just dole out money to anyone that walks in off the street. Not a bad career choice and one that all young people would be advised to check out with a recruiter to see if they may qualify for some of those benefits.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Interesting read, dispells a few myths some people have.

http://www.defenselink.mil/news/Dec2005 ... thfact.pdf


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Got out 33 years ago, I think I might need a bigger uniform :lol:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Holy smokes you're an ole guy Bob. :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Bob, what was it like in Crimea?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Let me see was it "kill the women and ravage the men" no that doesn't sound right,they say the memory is the second thing to go  :wink:


----------

